# Cancer--worth reading



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

AFTER YEARS OF TELLING PEOPLE THAT CHEMOTHERAPY IS THE ONLY WAY TO ' TRY ' ( ' try ' being the key word ) TO ELIMINATE CANCER, JOHN HOPKINS IS FINALLY STARTING TO TELL YOU THERE IS AN ALTERNATIVE WAY !!

Cancer Update from Johns Hopkins : 


1. Every person has cancer cells in the body. These cancer cells do not show up in the standard tests until they have multiplied to a few billion. When doctors tell cancer patients that there are no more cancer cells in their bodies after treatment, it just means the tests are unable to detect the cancer cells because they have not reached the detectable size. 

2. Cancer cells occur between 6 to more than 10 times in a person's lifetime 

3. When the person's immune system is strong the cancer cells will be destroyed and prevented from multiplying and forming tumors. 

4. When a person has cancer it indicates the person has multiple nutritional deficiencies. These could be due to genetic, environmental, food and lifestyle factors. 

5. To overcome the multiple nutritional deficiencies, changing diet and including supplements will strengthen the immune system.

6. Chemotherapy involves poisoning the rapidly-growing cancer cells and also destroys rapidly-growing healthy cells in the bone marrow, gastro-intestinal tract etc, and can cause organ d amage, like liver, kidneys, heart, lungs etc.

7. Radiation while destroying cancer cells also burns, scars and damages healthy cells, tissues and organs. 

8. Initial treatment with chemotherapy and radiation will often reduce tumor size. However prolonged use of chemotherapy and radiation do not result in more tumor destruction. 

9 When the body has too much toxic burden from chemotherapy and radiation the immune system is either compromised or destroyed, hence the person can succumb to various kinds of infections and complications. 

10. Chemotherapy and rad iation can cause cancer cells to mutate and become resistant and difficult to destroy. Surgery can also cause cancer cells to spread to other sites. 

11. An effective way to battle cancer is to starve the cancer cells by not feeding it with the foods it needs to multiply. 

CANCER CELLS FEED ON: 

a. Sugar is a cancer-feeder. By cutting off sugar it cuts off one important food supply to the cancer cells. Sugar substitutes like NutraSweet, Equal,Spoonful, etc are made with Aspartame and it is harmful. A better natural substitute would be Manuka honey or molasses but only in very small amounts. Table salt has a chemical added to make it white in color. Better alternative is Bragg's aminos or sea salt. 

b. Milk causes the body to produce mucus, especially in the gastro-intestinal tract. Cancer feeds on mucus. By cu tting off milk and substituting with unsweetened soya milk cancer cells are being starved. 

c. Cancer cells thrive in an acid environment. A meat-based diet is acidic and it is best to eat fish, and a little chicken rather than beef or pork. Meat also contains livestock antibiotics, growth hormones and parasites, which are all harmful, especially to peo ple with cancer. 

d. A diet made of 80% fresh vegetables and juice, whole grains,seeds, nuts and a little fruits help put the body into an alkaline environment.About 20% can be from cooked food including beans. Fresh vegetable juices provide live enzymes that are easily absorbed and reach down to cellular levels within 15 minutes to nourish and enhance growth of healthy cells. To obtain live enzymes for building healthy cells try and drink fresh vegetable juice (most vegetables including bean sprouts)and eat some raw vegetables 2 or 3 times a day. Enzymes are destroyed at 
temperatures of 104 degrees F (40 degrees C ). 

e. Avoid coffee, tea, and chocolate, which have high caffeine.Green tea is a better alternative and has cancer-fighting properties. Water-best to drink purified water, or filtered, to avoid known toxins and heavy metals in tap water. Distilled water is acidic, avoid it.

12. Meat protein is difficult to digest and requires a lot of digestive enzymes. Undigested meat remaining in the intestines become putrified and leads to more toxic buildup. 

13. Cancer cell walls have a tough protein covering. By refraining from or eating less meat it frees more enzymes to attack the protein walls of cancer cells and allows the body's killer cells to destroy the cancer cells. 

14. Some supplements build up the immune system (IP6, Flor-ssence,Essiac, anti-oxidants, vitamins, minerals, EFAs etc.) to enable the body's own k il ler cells to destroy cancer cells. Other supplements like vitamin E are known to cause apoptosis, or programmed cell death, the body's normal method of disposing of damaged, unwanted, or unneeded cells.

15. Cancer is a disease of the mind, body, and spirit. A proactive and positive spirit will help the cancer warrior be a survivor. Anger, unforgiveness and bitterness put the body into a stressful and acidic environment. Learn to have a loving and forgiving spirit. Learn to relax and enjoy life. 
16. Cancer cells cannot thrive in an oxygenated environment. Exercising daily, and deep breathing help to get more oxygen down to the cellular level. Oxygen therapy is another means employed to destroy cancer cells. 

(PLEASE FORWARD IT TO PEOPLE YOU CARE ABOUT) 

CANCER UPDATE FROM JOHN HOPKINS HOSPITAL , U S - PLEASE READ

1. No plastic containers in microwave. 

2. No water bottles in freezer. 

3. No plastic wrap in microwave.

Johns Hopkins has recently sent this out in its newsletters. This information is being circulated at Walter Reed Army Medical Center as well.
Dioxin chemicals causes cancer, especially breast cancer. 
Dioxins are highly poisonous to the cells of our bodies.
Don't freeze your plastic bottles with water in them as this releases dioxins from the plastic. 
Recently, Dr. Edward Fujimoto, Wellness Program Manager at Ca stle Hospital , was on a TV program to explain this health hazard. He talked about dioxins and how bad they are for us.. He said that we should not be heating our food in the microwave using plastic containers. 
This especially applies to foods that contain fat. He said that the combination of fat, high heat, and plastics releases dioxin into the food and ultimately into the cells of the body. Instead, he recommends using glass, such as Corning Ware, Pyrex or ceramic containers for heating food. You get the same results, only without the dioxin. So such things as TV dinne r s, instant ramen and soups, etc., should be removed from the container and heated in something else. 
Paper isn't bad but you don't know what is in the paper. It's just safer to use tempered glass, Corning Ware, etc. He reminded us that a while ago some of the fast food restaurants moved away from the foam containers to paper. The dioxin problem is one of the reasons. 

Also, he pointed out that plastic wrap, such as Saran, is just as dangerous when placed over foods to be cooked in the microwave. As the food is nuked, the high heat causes poisonous toxins to actually melt out of the plastic wrap and drip into the food. Cover food with a paper towel instead. 

This is an article that should be sent to anyone important in your life.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/medical/disease/cancerupdate.asp

Snopes identifies this article as FALSE.

This is an effective scare tactic but each point should be researched. Look for multiple studies verifying each point.

I have cancer. It was not caused by the sugar I eat nor the microwave and plastic combo. There are some dietary habits that can help stabilize the disease. Please research thoroughly.

CS


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

We all really need to be careful and confirm stories like this before posting them so we don't spread rumors more than they already are. If you had gone to the Johns Hopkins website to verify, you would see they issued a statement that this was a hoax and they did not publish this report: 
http://www.hopkinskimmelcancercente...866&newstype=NewsReleases&action=showthisitem


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Karen said:


> We all really need to be careful and confirm stories like this before posting them so we don't spread rumors more than they already are. If you had gone to the Johns Hopkins website to verify, you would see they issued a statement that this was a hoax and they did not publish this report:
> http://www.hopkinskimmelcancercente...866&newstype=NewsReleases&action=showthisitem


 you're right, i didn't ck, but am now going to email the reliable sorce that sent it to me thanks


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

deleted


----------



## chas (Dec 12, 2004)

The originator may not have been Johns Hopkins, but 99% of the article IS CORRECT!Do yourself a favor and try to live the life style it advocates.
Chas


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

chas said:


> The originator may not have been Johns Hopkins, but 99% of the article IS CORRECT!Do yourself a favor and try to live the life style it advocates.
> Chas



I strongly agree.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

That is exactly what happened to my mom. She had cancer of the colon, liver and lungs.


----------



## NoahPayne95 (9 mo ago)

Agreed, there is numerous alternative ways to treat cancer.

The information contained in dcaguide.org can help you prevent serious DCA side effects. When using DCA, do not lower the dosage too much. If you are concerned about whether or not DCA will cause any side effects for you, check with your doctor first before starting off on it.

DCA seems to be very effective in controlling cancer and neurodegenerative diseases such as ALS and Huntington’s disease. The drug should be a part of the bodybuilding, sports nutrition and anti-aging supplementation programs along with a proper diet and regular exercise. It has positive influences on the different organs in the body, so it can be used as an enhancer when we talk about physical performance improvement.

Dichloroacetate belongs to the class of anti-cancer drugs (Sodium dichloroacetate). Dichloroacetate needs to be taken with food because it is not stable in water. The sodium dichloroacetate administration can result in side effects, with the most common being peripheral neuropathy, sleepiness and confusion. Sleepiness and confusion should be avoided, if possible, by lowering the sodium dichloroacetate dose or stopping dca cancer drug usage completely for at least several months.


----------

